# Copper silver nitrate solution encountered a 1L reaction is?



## HE TZUNG (Nov 12, 2014)

Copper silver nitrate solution encountered a 1L reaction is?

Copper silver nitrate solution encountered a 1L reaction is?

Copper silver nitrate solution encountered a 1L reaction is?


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2014)

Try to ask the question differently, giving more details, be as clear as possible with the question.
The way this question is asked it is hard to tell what you are asking, it does not make much sense.

Your not being clear as to if both copper and silver are dissolved as a nitrate salt in solution, or what the solution is that they are to encounter is, like water, or if one of these are metals and only one is dissolved in solution...

We cannot write or describe a reaction if we are unclear as to what is in the reaction and what state...


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought it was a haiku about refining P.M's 
I quite liked it actual if I am honest it has a rhythm.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cu + 2AgNO3(aq) = Cu(NO3)2(aq) + 2Ag


----------

